# Colorado Wine Grape Group Buy



## artyboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Greetings everyone. I work for Federal Fruit & Produce in Denver. Once a year my company brings in wine grapes and must from Lodi Gold. I wanted to get Wade E's permission to make this post and of course his pm didn't come through in my email and I didn't get a chance to check the forum this week. Anyway, it's better late than never. Hopefully, a few of you can get in on this. This is an annual thing and next year I promise I'll get this post up earlier. The deadline for grape orders is Monday September 20th (like I said...this is last minute). The shipment will arrive by Thursday September 24th. We'll be bringing in 36# crates of grapes, 6 gallon buckets of must and 55 gallon drums of must. You can pick up your order at our warehouse at 58th and I-25 after the shipment comes in. If it's a big order (at least 10 cases) then I might be able to arrange delivery to a location between Ft Collins and Castle Rock. You can post your orders here or via PM. I'll also need a phone number to confirm orders. We only take cash or check. Sorry...no credit cards. Here's the list. If you have any questions feel free to post or pm me. 


RED GRAPES 36# box	6g pail	55g drum

ALICANTE $24.00	$37.00	$329.00
BARBERA	CASE $23.00	$35.00	$320.00
BARBERA (PREMIUM)	$26.00	N/A	N/A
BURGUNDY N/A	$35.00	$311.00
CAB. FRANC $26.00	$37.00	$329.00
CABERNET SAUVIGNON	$27.00	$40.00	$357.00
CABERNET SAUVIGNON $120.00	$190.00	N/A
(NAPA RUTHERFORD)
SUPER CAB $30.00	N/A	N/A
(GREEK GARDEN)
CARIGNANE $23.00	$36.00	$320.00
CARNELIAN N/A	N/A	N/A
CHIANTI	CASE $37.00	$329.00
GRENACHE $23.00	$36.00	$320.00
MALBEC $33.00	$40.00	$357.00
MALVOISE $26.00	$37.00	$338.00
MERLOT $26.00	$38.00	$338.00
MERLOT (NAPA VALLEY)	$35.00	N/A	N/A
MISSION $25.00	$36.00	$320.00
MIXED BLACK $23.00	$36.00	$320.00
MOUVEDRE (VINO CON BRIO)$39.00	N/A	N/A
NEBBIOLO $26.00	$37.00	$329.00
PETIT SIRAH $29.00	$41.00	$357.00
PINOT NOIR $38.00	$45.00	$403.00
PRIMITIVO $28.00	N/A	N/A
RUBY CABERNET $24.00	$36.00	$320.00
SANGIOVESE $25.00	$37.00	$329.00
SYRAH $26.00	$37.00	$329.00
TEMPRANILLO $27.00	N/A	N/A
TOURIGA NACLONAL	$27.00	N/A	N/A
VALDOPENA $23.00	$36.00	$320.00
ZINFANDEL $27.00	$39.00	$348.00
ZINFANDEL (OLD VINE)	$30	$41.00	$366.00
ZINFANDEL (NAPA)	$35.00	N/A	N/A

WHITE GRAPES 36# box	6g pail	55g drum

ALBARINO $36.00	N/A	N/A
CHBLIS N/A	$32.00	$293.00
CHARDONNAY $27.00	$38.00	$348.00
CHENIN BLANC $23.00	$33.00	$302.00
FRENCH COLUMBARD	$22.00	$33.00	$302.00
JOHANNISBERG RIESLING	N/A	$43.00	$393.00
MALVASIA BLANCA $26.00	$35.00	$320.00
MUSCATO $24.00	$37.00	$320.00
MUSCATO (CANELLI)	$26.00	N/A	$348.00
MUSCATO (ORANGE)	$26.00	N/A	N/A
PALOMINO N/A	$33.00	$302.00
PINOT GRIS/ PINOT GRIGI)$32.00	$39.00	$382.00
ROUSANNE $38.00	N/A	$320.00
SAUVIGNON BLANC $27.00	$35.00	$312.00
SEMILLON N/A	$34.00	$312.00
THOMPSON SEEDLESs	$21.00	$32.00	$293.00
VIOGNIER $36.00	$39.00	$357.00
WHITE ZINFANDEL N/A	$36.00	$329.00

50 gallon French or American oak wine barrels (Robert Mondavi 5-6 years old) EA $120.00


----------



## artyboy (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't get the post to format properly. Feel free to ask about pricing on anything that you're interested in.


----------



## ptdreamcoast (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm gonna try it, thanks!


----------



## mariofargnoli (Sep 18, 2012)

Artyboy,

I would like to place an order. Please call me at 720-670-6762.

Thank you,

Mario


----------



## memnosine (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm interested; is there anything happening in 2013? I know I'm late, but...


----------



## argh_1234 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am as well. Is there some one at Federal Fruit and Produce that I can call?


----------

